# Recessed Lighting In Basement



## Rifeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Since you are on this subject I will not start a new one, I am planning to remodel my basement and would like to put low wattage Recessed Lights in the Ceiling, my rooms are 26' X 11' and my other room is 33' X 12' and my ceilings are 7'. How many recessed lights do I need in each room?

The 26' X 11' is a Bedroom and also a Office area.

The 33' X 12' is a TV room with a dinning area.

What I would like is the lighting that would not use allot of wattage to save on the electric bill. There is no insulation in the ceiling of my basement. I plan to put paster-board up on the ceiling and walls.

What I would like to say is I am looking to get the most light with the less amount of wattage. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Please gave me your advise in which way to go.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

you kind of need one to light up every approx. 3 feet in radius circle in my opinion. use those low voltage flourscent light bulb for your voltage concern... if still not ... make 2 switch to control light in alternative order... but basement being light up is very important... install enough lighting .... and regarding how many and where... make it adjust to your physical condition of your joist ... fit a light wherever it is convenient and easy to install... not just dictate by the spacing between each light... but both attributes...


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

I read (this was for a kitchen) it is 2 watt's per sq. ft. Dark color's should be 4 watt's per sq. ft.

Of course, they need to be spaced. For that I have read about every 4ft. but the reason for the lighting (task, general) may change that.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

well I didn't go into that technical details... I guess my assumption you use 5" or more lighting device rather than those small ones which you definitely need a lot...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rifeman, since these are multipurpose rooms the lighting layout will differ depending on use. As a rough guideline I would think you need between 12-15 in the 11x26 room and between 18-21 in the 12x 33 room. This is based on a 4" sized can. I like alot of light if the need arises. This way you can adjust the lighting to use.
Ron


----------



## Rifeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Rifeman, since these are multipurpose rooms the lighting layout will differ depending on use. As a rough guideline I would think you need between 12-15 in the 11x26 room and between 18-21 in the 12x 33 room. This is based on a 4" sized can. I like allot of light if the need arises. This way you can adjust the lighting to use.
> Ron


 
Do they make 6 inch sized can?

If so could you go with a combination?

Most differently Low wattage is the way to go Fluorescent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It would be a good idea to go to local lighting store to see what 's available. I'm not familiar with low voltage florescent units.
Ron


----------



## Rifeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> It would be a good idea to go to local lighting store to see what 's available. I'm not familiar with low voltage florescent units.
> Ron


 
I will let you know what I find out on these. 

What do you think of them if they have them?

You know more than I do. I believe in saving energy and cutting my eclectic bill.

Any ideals on this in lighting and also in heating? I live in Northwest Ohio.
I use Natural Gas Forced Air Furnace ( OHIO GAS Company ).


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

"Do they make 6 inch sized can?
YES
If so could you go with a combination?
YES
Most differently Low wattage is the way to go Fluorescent. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Maybe?"

All depends on the look you want and how many foot candles you want where. Your ceiling height gives you a poor spacing to mounting height ratio. Space them to far apart and you will have pools of light.
That may be the look you want?

If you want efficient even illumination consider good Low profile wrap around surface mount fixtures. Add switching to create various lighting levels. 

You may end up with more useful lumens per watt.

The customer is always right.


----------



## Rifeman (Mar 11, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> "Do they make 6 inch sized can?
> YES
> If so could you go with a combination?
> YES
> ...


Not always.


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ceiling light types*

I'm not an electrician by any means, but in my observation of lighting, the lowest wattage is obviously the flourescent lights of any kind.

Although the 'in thing' is to buy a compact fluorescent light these days (23 watts to get a decent brightness factor), I've never been a huge fan. I have a couple of nice 24" flourscent light tube fixtures in strategic locations in my basement. They light a lot more and don't use much energy. This is great for an area right above our storage shelves. If you don't mind flourescent tubes, you could setup a lighting environment where the sockets are hidden in the edges of the wall (the light protrudes from the crevices) and the room itself is lit by the flourscents in the walls.

Compact Flourescents save money (yes) but there are issues that you can't put dimmers on them - and they are not as naturally bright.

I have seen some boardrooms/basements with evenly spaced 50 watt halogen bulbs. These are pretty intense lights that do a good lighting job. They can be used with dimmers and tend to bring a nice atmosphere to the room. Great for home theatre rooms...

Anyways, that's my opinion on these types of lights...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think the newer Compact Flourescents blub is now as good as regular due to improve in technology ... and Flourescents tube is kind of ugly when compare to recessed light bulb....


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

BB said "The customer is always right." 

Rifeman said "Not always."

LOL, The customer may not know what they want, it is their job to get enough information,weigh the various factors, and make an informed buying decision. They may later regret weighing factors with incorrect priorities.
But, at the time they were right. 

Now let's help you on this path.

You have advised: "I am planning to remodel my basement and would like to put low wattage Recessed Lights in the Ceiling, my rooms are 26' X 11' and my other room is 33' X 12' and my ceilings are 7'. How many recessed lights do I need in each room?

The 26' X 11' is a Bedroom and also a Office area.

The 33' X 12' is a TV room with a dinning area."

You also advised: " I believe in saving energy and cutting my eclectic bill."

Ron and others have given you great advise:
Ron6519 "It would be a good idea to go to local lighting store to see what 's available. I'm not familiar with low voltage florescent units.
Ron"

Make a layout of the space / include your furniture ( office desk w/ computer ... glare factor.. you will want 70 to 100 ft candles at the work surface) Know your ceiling, wall, and floor finishes.

Take this info to a lighting showroom. A good designer will help you light the tasks at the proper levels, assist you to find the look you want, work with you budget and advise projected energy usage per design layout for your decision. 

Good luck, and happy shopping.


----------

